# Pot Light Alternative



## kilowatt56 (Jan 9, 2011)

A customer of mine want to renovate her kitchen and she has 4 pot lights in the room. I am looking for any suggestions as to how to change her lighting and not have to rip the ceiling apart to do so.

Thanks,

Kilowatt56


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Change them out from the top (attic or through floor of room above ). It's a PITA, but can be done to save time and labor of patching the ceiling back together.

Make sure you charge enough for pain and suffering on a job like this.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Can Converter.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't think they grow without light. Maybe put them out on the patio during nice days.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Can Converter.





> Joe estimates that people can save $100 and more using his product over hiring an electrician to replace the entire fixture.


Shot yerself in the foot there, Ralphie. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Shot yerself in the foot there, Ralphie. :laughing:



Ralphie's customers don't know about the Can Converter. :whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Ralphie's customers don't know about the Can Converter. :whistling


:clap::laughing::clap:

Ever actually used one? I'm intrigued by the claim you can hang a ceiling fan from it. Not on my watch. :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> :clap::laughing::clap:
> 
> Ever actually used one? I'm intrigued by the claim you can hang a ceiling fan from it. Not on my watch. :no:


I've never seen one... in the wild or in captivity. So, "No comment".


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> I'm intrigued by the claim you can hang a ceiling fan from it.


One model will work with ceiling fans, the other won't.

*Model R4 Can Converter Quick Reference*



Adapts to 4" can lights with an interior opening of 4" to 4¼".
Supports up to 50lbs.
_*Not rated for ceiling fan support.*_
Medallion not included or needed.
Electrical adapter attaches to medium base incandescent can lights only.
Voltage 110V.
Max wattage 660.

*Model R56 Can Converter Quick Reference*



Adapts to 5" and 6" can lights with an interior opening of 5" to 7".
Supports up to 50lbs.
_*Supports up to 35lbs. for ceiling fan support.*_
White beveled and flat medallion included.
Electrical adapter attaches to medium base incandescent can lights only.
Voltage 110V.
Max wattage 660.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

avguy said:


> [*]_*Supports up to 35lbs. for ceiling fan support.*_


Thanks, didn't find that on the site. Still, no way I'm going to assume that can has been properly fastened without actually seeing it for myself. At which point, I might as well go ahead and put in the proper hardware.

Not to mention that 35 lbs is probably on the light side...


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

No way in hell I would hang a fan from that.
A moving ceiling fan is certainly not a static load, and I doubt they've done testing taking into account the additional forces that a dynamic load introduces to the situation.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Paulie said:


> I don't think they grow without light. Maybe put them out on the patio during nice days.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have only converted one of these and it looked ok, no way are they rated for a fan. I converted it to a small pendant above the kitchen sink, the lady was short and did not like the amount of light from the recessed so the hanging pendant gave her more light at the lower level.


----------

